# Festival eléctrico 21/22 Abril 2010



## AnDré (21 Abr 2010 às 16:02)

Tópico de imagens e vídeo das trovoadas de 21 e 22 de Abril 2010


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2010 às 17:07)

Muitos cúmulos a Este e Sul de Setúbal, aqui fica uma foto


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2010 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Pelo Parque das Nações, para sul


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*










À bocado para o lado de Coimbra e Lousã, respectivamente. Desculpem a qualidade mas foi tirada com o telemóvel e o jeito não é muito.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Abr 2010 às 19:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Por aqui, mais um fim de tarde de céus super-fotogénicos
A Oeste nada de novo;






[/URL][/IMG]

A Leste,  eu a vê-las passar com  todo o seu vigor:






[/URL][/IMG]

Esperamos , ou vamos jantar?


----------



## vagas (21 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

*Trovoadas 21/22 Abril 2010*

Bem estive nos castelo de Montemor o Novo e bem que espectáculo mesmo embora só consegui.se apanhar de jeito estes 3 raios , os restantes as fotos não ficaram com qualidade, uma amiga minha tem mais fotos logo a noite vão estar na minha posse e volto a postar aqui












Actualização de mais umas que tinha aqui desta tarde 








Nesta ultima fotos de salientar que aquela pequena tromba desceu um pouco antes do meio, vou ver se a minha colega tem as restantes fotos com a confirmação

cump´s


----------



## tsunami (21 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Às 20 horas. Foi por esta altura que fui jantar e começava a ouvir-se trovejar ao longe.

Lado Lousã






Lado Coimbra






Começa a chover fraco por aqui, pingos grossos.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Boa noite!

Bom, por aqui não há trovoadas! Parabéns aos felizardos que as presenciaram durante esta tarde!

Ainda assim, o dia amanheceu com um céu muito fotogénico aqui para estes lados! Passou uma célula a Este de Silves, apanhando aqui com a extremidade da mesma. Ficam aqui algumas fotos:
















Esta célula ainda deixou 1mm no Sitio das Fontes. Fui para Faro logo de manhã, por volta das 08h45, e apanhei chuva até à zona de Loulé! O resto do dia, foi de céu parcialmente nublado e quentinho.


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

No vídeo não se ouve o som dos trovões mas este era constante. Também não filma os mais pequenos devido à qualidade do vídeo mas para o lado do mar estava sempre a piscar. Foi filmado com um blackberry dentro de casa mas dá para ter uma ideia:

1:38


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Pequeno vídeo da trovoada cerca das 21H15, quando já existia condições para tal.


----------



## fiore_per_mai (21 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Mais um:


Aos 30 segundos


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2010 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Boas, aqui fica algumas fotos do dia de hoje , desculpem a qualidade da fotos porque foram tiradas de telemóvel.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2010 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Que início de noite incrível, já há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada assim.

Aqui fica um registo


----------



## vagas (22 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Actualização das fotos da tarde e agora da noite que consegui tirar, embora a qualidade não seja a melhor mas sou aprendiz no mundo da fotografia, por isso desculpem la algumas fotos 



































cump´s


----------



## kikofra (22 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Quando a noite se torna dia:







Devido a este:


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

qui vao algumas fotos do diluvioo de saraiva que caiu por estes lados... 
(desculpem a data esta atrasada)
a filmagem e que ficou fatela por isso nao a vou por...


----------



## ALV72 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Aqui vai o 1º video, a qualidade talvez não seja a melhor mas é apenas uma máquina fotografica a gravar.

Joao


----------



## amarusp (22 Abr 2010 às 00:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

A noite é está a ser trovejada:


----------



## ALV72 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

E agora o 2º, na altura em que a chuva era mesmo forte acompanhada de algum granizo.

Joao


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2010 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/O25bMbK0vDBBMaemWpQP"]Torrente de Ã¡gua e granizo causaram algum pÃ¢nico - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2010 às 01:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Aqui fica a única foto de jeito que consegui da trovoada que passou a pouco aqui perto


----------



## jodecape (22 Abr 2010 às 02:10)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Boa noite. Aqui vão algumas fotos da noite de 21-04-10.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Abr 2010 às 02:21)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Boas

Belas fotos  Obrigado pela partilha. 

Acho que uma marca de água, não fazia mal nenhum 

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 02:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Fotos absolutamente espectaculares.

Muitos parabéns


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2010 às 02:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Fez-se luz!











---


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Abr 2010 às 12:03)

Boas





















Estas foram algumas fotos tiradas durante a tarde de ontem, de noite foi possível fazer alguns registos de trovoada.

Vamos então organizar todo o material  e apresentar em video.

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2010 às 13:00)

Fotos brutais pessoal


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2010 às 14:29)

Aqui fica outra de ontem a noite:


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2010 às 14:41)

Estupendas fotos, obrigado a todos.

  Tenho pena de não se ter passado quase nada aqui no Porto.


----------



## Pixie (22 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

Grandes fotos...  aquelas de pias... que lindo!!!


----------



## nelson972 (22 Abr 2010 às 16:59)

Olá a todos,

Mais uma contribuição para este tópico, espero que gostem.


----------



## blood4 (22 Abr 2010 às 18:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*



jpmartins disse:


> Que início de noite incrível, já há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada assim.
> 
> Aqui fica um registo



mas que monstro


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2010 às 19:39)

Absolutamente fantásticas as fotos aqui colocadas 

A fotografia do jpmartins está particularmente brutal! Parabéns!


----------



## Pixie (22 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

Todas 5 estrelas... podiam dar umas dicas para tirar fotos... deve haver por aqui um tópico... tenho de procurar...


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*



jpmartins disse:


> Que início de noite incrível, já há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada assim.
> 
> Aqui fica um registo



Grandes registos pessoal! , mas sem dúvida que a foto do jpmartins é algo único! 

Quem grande classe! Enfim, uma maravilha da natureza bem registada! Parabéns jpmartins conseguiste algo que é o sonho de muitos de nós! 

Obrigado a todos pelas magnificas imagens. Este ano a categoria e nível das fotografias está bem alto! Com o tempo vamos ter entre nós registos que serão uma referência dentro do mundo da meteorologia e da imagem!


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

Pixie disse:


> Todas 5 estrelas... podiam dar umas dicas para tirar fotos... deve haver por aqui um tópico... tenho de procurar...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnica-equipamentos/como-fotografar-raios-1057.html


----------



## Pixie (22 Abr 2010 às 23:14)

Obrogada!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Abr 2010 às 23:32)

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo da trovoada, quando chegou por volta das 1:10. 


Peço desculpa pela qualidade.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 16:05)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade e pela demora, mas já carreguei os vídeos da trovoada em Viseu, das 21 à 23h, do dia 21 deste mês.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

Exelentes fotos e videos


----------



## I_Pereira (25 Abr 2010 às 16:43)

O melhor da trovoada passou-me ao lado, e à noite não tive como sair de casa mas ainda tirei umas fotos de tarde.

Praia da Barra

16:50, E.










Aveiro

18:30, NE










18:40, NE





19:00, SE










19:10, NE





19:20, SE





19:25, SE





E é tudo. À noite em casa ainda apanhei um ou outro relâmpago, mas nada de jeito


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Abr 2010 às 20:13)

Grandes fotos... Muito boa qualidade!!

Parabens aos felizardos!!


----------



## vitamos (26 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

Espectaculares registos!

Muito obrigado a todos pelas vossas contribuições! Foi de facto um acontecimento como há muito não se via


----------



## jpmartins (26 Abr 2010 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*



blood4 disse:


> mas que monstro



Obrigado! Devo dizer que mandei uma grande queda ao fazer esta foto a sorte é que não toquei no tripé.  O clarão e o estrondo foram tão grandes, que parecia que tinha sido em cima de mim, o que me fez mandar um pulo do banco para o chão, só visto.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 15:41)

No meio de tanta pasta aqui no pc, qual é o meu espanto que encontro uma foto minha, do mau tempo de 21/22 de Abril


----------



## trepkos (31 Out 2010 às 19:34)

andres disse:


> No meio de tanta pasta aqui no pc, qual é o meu espanto que encontro uma foto minha, do mau tempo de 21/22 de Abril



Andres... ou tenho um problema comigo ou com o meu pc, pois não consigo ver o mau tempo... só vejo casas.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 20:52)

trepkos disse:


> Andres... ou tenho um problema comigo ou com o meu pc, pois não consigo ver o mau tempo... só vejo casas.



Pronto, não mostra mau tempo nenhum, mas mostra o negro do céu


----------

